# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  ból w klatce piersiowej, trudności z oddychaniem, przyspieszona praca serca

## LadyMM96

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problemy typu ból serca, trudności z oddychaniem, przyspieszona akcja serca oraz osłabienie. Zaczynam się martwić co się może dziać. Żyje w stresie, ciągłe kłótnie z rodziną. Szkoła. Itp. Może być to coś groźnego?

----------

